# Yearly exam with no pap



## TYSON1234 (Jan 21, 2013)

I went to an AAPC seminar a couple of weeks ago and learned CPT changed the pap smear guidelines. My question is, how are we suppose to bill this when there is no pap done???? Are we suppose to use the preventive codes still or G0101 only?? Thanks for any input....


----------



## TYSON1234 (Jan 25, 2013)

Pt had a yrly exam with no pap. How do I code this- preventive code, E&M code or is there another one I should use?  Any input would be appreciated, thank you....


----------



## kvangoor (Jan 28, 2013)

I would still use the preventative code as long as long as the provider documents the appropriate levels of history, exam and counseling. For most payers a pap is bundled into these codes but not required in order to bill them. Keep in mind that many insurance co. only pay for one a year, so make the patient aware when scheduling these.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 28, 2013)

If this is a well woman with no pap and the payer accepts the G codes (most do) the you bill only the G0101


----------



## TYSON1234 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks Debra, I had the G0101 in my first post.


----------



## odellcvc@hotmail.com (Feb 1, 2013)

Can someone help me clairy...for MCR patients we can bill the preventative code - 99397 as long as the patient knows what exam is being performed (not Welcome to MCr exam or Annual Wellness vist) and they are asked to sign an ABN stating this is a non-payable service.  I did see mention of MCR changed the Pap guidelines, but I could not find any info on it other than the retired policy.  Can someone send me the link with the new policy?  In the past we could bill G0101 as well as the 99397 even if a Pap smear was done as long as the physician performed 7 out of the 10 items listed in the previous policy.  Has this changed?


----------

